# Piriton Alternatives



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there an alternative to this? I cant get it online anywhere; it all seems to be piriteze which is a different active ingredient.

Preferably one available from Tesco online that i can stick on my grocery shop.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The active ingredient is chlorphenamine maleate - most supermarkets and pharmacies will have their own brand product.

Alternatively you can buy large quantities of the unbranded tablets very cheaply online.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> The active ingredient is chlorphenamine maleate - most supermarkets and pharmacies will have their own brand product.
> 
> Alternatively you can buy large quantities of the unbranded tablets very cheaply online.


Most seem to be cetirizine hydrochloride based now, except Boots own brand, which my local doesnt stock.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maisie has hayleve (which is chlorpheamine maleate) you can get from Boots & Tesco etc

I get it from the vets as it's actually cheaper from there so would be worth asking how much it is there


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Lloyds pharmacy keep Piriton and their own brand of allergy relief tablets is the same - works out expensive though compared with buying larger amounts online.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

If my vet runs out of Piriton I get mine from Sainsbury's pharmacy or Lloyds pharmacy.Only don't tell them it's for the dog otherwise they wont sell you it.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank guys.

I can buy online from Lloyds pharmacy. YAY!

Could ask my vet for something, but im not taking him in as its not needed, and i also seem to get *that* receptionist (i think all vets have one) that just makes something easy SOOOOO difficult.

He only has hives ffs.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

I get Murphy's Piriton from hyperdrug...its 500 tablets for £10.99


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

icklemunch said:


> I get Murphy's Piriton from hyperdrug...its 500 tablets for £10.99


Is Murphy fine on just one tab twice a day? Thinking about ordering these for Bigby as opposed to going to the vets? Are these the same as from the vets? 
Bigby is about 22kg.

Should I perhaps contact my vet for the correct dosage?


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Yes Murphy has one in his breakfast one in his tea he weigh's 32kg but vet did say if he is very itchy can up it to 2, twice a day.

You maybe best checking with your vet first just to be on the safe side.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Is Murphy fine on just one tab twice a day? Thinking about ordering these for Bigby as opposed to going to the vets? Are these the same as from the vets?
> Bigby is about 22kg.
> 
> Should I perhaps contact my vet for the correct dosage?


forgot to say it was my vet who told me where to get them from, he's fab


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Is Murphy fine on just one tab twice a day? Thinking about ordering these for Bigby as opposed to going to the vets? Are these the same as from the vets?
> Bigby is about 22kg.
> 
> Should I perhaps contact my vet for the correct dosage?


Lola is 22kgs and the vet recommended one tab twice a day. She hasn't had any side effects or reaction to it, so it should be fine for Bigby


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Lola is 22kgs and the vet recommended one tab twice a day. She hasn't had any side effects or reaction to it, so it should be fine for Bigby


Do you just use the ones that Icklemunch use ? Pondering whether to just order 500 of them if Lola is 22kg and on one twice a day and murphy is heavier and on the same then Bigby should be fine I'm imagine


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you just use the ones that Icklemunch use ? Pondering whether to just order 500 of them if Lola is 22kg and on one twice a day and murphy is heavier and on the same then Bigby should be fine I'm imagine


I have been getting them from Boots, but have now favourited the Hyperdrug page, so will be ordering from them next time I need a new load


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Make sure to say the piriton is for you, they have a couple of questions when ordering


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

icklemunch said:


> Make sure to say the piriton is for you, they have a couple of questions when ordering


Ah of course


----------

